# The Sand Problem



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

So as most of you know, I introduction a sand box in Reggie's cage a few weeks ago and he completely loves it. I could never take it away from him. However, I'm starting to find that it's really taking a toll on the surrounding environment. Sand manages to get everywhere no matter how well I position things. It's especially starting to cause noticeable damage to his CSW, as I guess the sand sticks to his feet and then grinds into the plastic while he runs. Is there a way to reduce the mess and damage from it? I'm worried about all the sandy water I've been dumping down our toilet too...


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

How big is the sand box? Could it be inside another container, basically a room? 
A lot of my experience comes from birds, this is one of those times. We have done so much with enrichment with birds, so I feel we can pull information from bird keepers.
Some birds are messy eaters. They throw food, spit it, fling it, make "conure soup" they are messy Marvin's with their food. 
Solution for the mess, is basically a dish inside a contained area. Kind of like this. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+5950+25632&pcatid=25632 not exactly what I was looking for, but close enough.

Now this could relate to the sand box if say the sand box itself is placed in a plastic shoe box. If it takes up about half the space of the box then he has the other half for a material to wipe his feet. Cut a hole on the end opposite end, then he has to walk through the open part to get to and from the sand box.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Ah, yes, I remember this from back when I had a ****atiel  Such a good idea, thank you! his sand box fits inside his igloo that he never uses to sleep anymore, so I'll make that a sand room for him. Hopefully it helps. I'm astonished how much sand manages to get all the way under the liners every week when I clean.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck solving the problem! I looked at this before but I honestly do not know how to help with it. I'm wondering how many issues I'm going to have with Bindi's wheel if we do a completely bio-active set up. Maybe I can set up some kind of "door mat" under/in front of her wheel to help get sand off her feet before she climbs on...hm.

Let us know how well the sand room works!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

My first though is astro turf. But unless it's changed texture within the last 15-20 years it's uncomfortable for feets. I go barefoot anywhere I can. Even through the woods. I hate walking in AstroTurf and avoid it at any cost. 
Then I thought of a kitty litter mat thingy. But those that I've seen are loopy. Like a plastic wash rag. So those are a no-go. 
I did a search and this was the first that came up. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...JMUqkF6sh6dNBwJC88FE0cncyEzEHE6kRKRoCPQfw_wcB I don't have a bed bath and beyond near me to check this out.

So I thought a step further... Grass, just a tuppewear dish with grass growing in it that they would have to walk through. It wouldn't be effected by the airborn sand or any dropped sand. If it's dense, they may not dig into it. They would possibly enjoy walking through the grass. If he eats grass, no harm no foul.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I might try that mat or something similar. They sell terrarium liners for reptiles that can be rinsed & reused. And a brown one like this wouldn't stick out so much in my set up - http://www.petco.com/product/108362/Zilla-Brown-Reptile-Terrarium-Liner.aspx I think I'll bookmark that for future reference...


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Those liners are quite a cool idea. I may look into those.

Twobytwo's suggestion worked wonderfully. These photos are not great because they were taken with my phone, but basically the set up is sandbox half in the igloo and then dig box at the entrance. It forces Reggie to walk over all the pom poms before running back around the cage.

















As you can see there is only a little bit of sand just outside of the igloo, but otherwise the cage is quite clean. Previously there were always big piles of sand throughout the cage and even under the liners.

Here is his wheel after two nights of not being cleaned. Typically after only one night there is a very dark brown ring all the way around, so this is a big improvement! If I stay on top of cleaning, it should be very manageable and reduce damage to the wheel.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Genius! I might have to give that a try.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

My brain is going into overdrive with this. 

New addition to my ideas. 
In theory, there is sand on his back and face and that is still tracking through the cage and onto the wheel. Pulling from bird stuff as well as sugar glider toys. If there is a few pieces of fleece turned into fringe over the door, it could wipe his back and stop some flying sand. 
It would be sort of like an automatic car wash.


----------

